# A**hole proof AR15 Magazines



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

First off I buy lots of stuff from SKDtac, but after they did this the other day as a huge eff you to Cheaper Than Dirt (who was the company buying up mags from them to sell at inflated prices) they ensured regularly purchases from me in the future. Good for you SKDtac! I would urge you to go check out their website and if they have products you need or may need in the future you consider giving them your business. We need more 2A supporters in the gun industry and less profit mongers and, well, A**holes like CTD.

http://www.skdtac.com/Magpul-PMAG-Gen-M3-30-rnd-AR-M4-p/mag.502.htm



> TO OUR LOYAL SKD CUSTOMERS: These mags will not be made available at our normal price so they can be flipped to take advantage of the current buying frenzy. Nor will we be profiteering off of this current panic like some vendors in our community. In order to make these mags "A**HOLE-PROOF", we will sell them at or near current market pricing, and *donate the difference from our normal price to either the National Rifle Association or the Special Operations Warrior Foundation*. If you take issue with this move on our part, please do not write, email, or call to complain- we will not respond. Just take a deep breath, do a little yoga, and channel your energy into doing something productive.
> 
> List Price: $14.95
> Our Price: $39.20
> ...


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

A shame it's neccessary,You just know that in light of the potential for a ban all the magazine companies are cranking them out as fast as they can hoping they will be allowed to sell anything made prior to a ban. there will be enough magazines made to drive the prices actually down if a ban fails. But until then there are plenty of oportunits that will rape everyone they can. You'd think if they were reall supporters of the 2A all those suppliers would be knocking the prices down as far as possible to get as many mags out there in the hands of the freedom lovers as possible.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Even the guys at Magpul said they have like 84,000 mags in stock (they do not sell directly) to fill orders from distributors and more mags are currently in production. That is just one company out of the at least 10 major manufacturers and another 10-15 not-so-major manufacturers of AR15 magazines. And you can bet they have all moved things into high gear. It was estimated on another forum that there could be as many as 500,000+ more mags available for purchase by the end of January. And while some companies are charging $59 per mag (which normally cost $15) and other people are raking in the cash on eBay and Gunbroker, the reality is that we will all likely be able to buy some mags for the normal $15 in just a month. Unless you think the gov't can get organized and pass a bill into law with in the next 30-35 days. A bill which they claim will not have a grandfather clause and you cannot legally retain your pre-ban magazines anyway.


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

What mags? I lost all my 30 round mags in a boating accident. But, if I were to buy more, I would buy from Brownells. I've bought from them several times. They have sold out of all their mags, but are still taking back orders. They are still charging the same price before this buying frenzy. $125 for a 10 pack of 30 round pmags shipped. That's $12.50 per mag which is an great price. There are some honest companies out there, and I will continue giving them my business.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

jsriley5 said:


> You'd think if they were reall supporters of the 2A all those suppliers would be knocking the prices down as far as possible to get as many mags out there in the hands of the freedom lovers as possible.


No, most businesses are supporters of their profits, not of ideals. Now, don't get me wrong, I understand a business has to make a profit to stay in business, but when they are excessively doing when taking advantage of a situtation... then as Sentry stated, time to take your business elsewhere.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

WatchUr6 said:


> What mags? I lost all my 30 round mags in a boating accident. But, if I were to buy more, I would buy from Brownells. I've bought from them several times. They have sold out of all their mags, but are still taking back orders. They are still charging the same price before this buying frenzy. $125 for a 10 pack of 30 round pmags shipped. That's $12.50 per mag which is an great price. There are some honest companies out there, and I will continue giving them my business.


Yup and that just proves that the guys making the mags aren't responsible for the elevated pricing as if brownells can still sell backorders for the same price then obviously they are still promised to get the mags at their same price. I stick to midway and brownells mostly as well. And do my best to stay completely away from the gougers.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Even the guys at Magpul said they have like 84,000 mags in stock (they do not sell directly) to fill orders from distributors and more mags are currently in production. That is just one company out of the at least 10 major manufacturers and another 10-15 not-so-major manufacturers of AR15 magazines. And you can bet they have all moved things into high gear. It was estimated on another forum that there could be as many as 500,000+ more mags available for purchase by the end of January. And while some companies are charging $59 per mag (which normally cost $15) and other people are raking in the cash on eBay and Gunbroker, the reality is that we will all likely be able to buy some mags for the normal $15 in just a month. Unless you think the gov't can get organized and pass a bill into law with in the next 30-35 days. A bill which they claim will not have a grandfather clause and you cannot legally retain your pre-ban magazines anyway.


Hmmm, not have a grandfather clause and you cannot legally retain your pre-ban magazines? What you're describing is an ex post facto law and are expressly forbidden by the Constituion in Article 1, Section 9, Clause 3. Not that it makes any difference to the current idiot in chief. It wouldn't surprise me if he tried it despite it being unconstituional seeing how he has nothing but disdain for that beloved document.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I put them in my favorites.
If it is true that CTD did this, then I also cannot patronize them any longer.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah I'm pretty much done with CTD. They make too many dumb decisions like stopping sales of guns to severe price gouging. I can't stand that stuff so I won't buy there anymore.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

While I applaud the move by the magazine manufacturer mentioned in the OP to donate to 2A supporters I am completely dumbfounded by all the posts calling for boycotting of businesses that are selling at market prices. 

Supply and demand is precisely what is going on here right now and it is the VERY DEFINITION of moral. Demand has artificially gone up because of the threat of a ban. Supply has not caught up to that demand so prices will go up until either supply catches up or demand subsides. I support the dealers raising prices and applaud their ability to make a really good profit at this time. Later when the supply catches up and the market is saturated they will probably have a hard time selling magazines at cost. It will all even out. I think you guys are all just pissed off you didnt buy more when supply and demand called for more "reasonable" prices. 

Take a deep breath, do your yoga and buy when you feel the price is right. If you fear a ban then buy when you can afford to buy. If you can't afford to buy then wait for a zombie to drop their mag and appropriate it into your preps then... chill out!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I am completely dumbfounded by all the posts calling for boycotting of businesses that are selling at market prices


So if we are all starving and the grocery stores decide to instantly increase the price of by 500-600%, you are okay with that? There is nothing moral about screwing over your customers so you can make a fast buck, especially when you know damn well that more product is coming at the same old price you paid the last time around. The manufacturers are not raising prices, slowing distribution, etc., etc. Only a select few business decided they would take advantage and their hostility should be returned to them 10 fold. Others continued to sell at market price and promised to continue selling at market price, even accepting back orders.



> Hmmm, not have a grandfather clause and you cannot legally retain your pre-ban magazines?


By the way Dumb Dianne announced today that her AWB2 plan DOES allow for the grandfathering in of pre-ban mags and guns. But there will be no more, ever, and 99% of the former loopholes will be closed.


----------



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> So if we are all starving and the grocery stores decide to instantly increase the price of by 500-600%, you are okay with that? There is nothing moral about screwing over your customers so you can make a fast buck, especially when you know damn well that more product is coming at the same old price you paid the last time around. The manufacturers are not raising prices, slowing distribution, etc., etc. Only a select few business decided they would take advantage and their hostility should be returned to them 10 fold. Others continued to sell at market price and promised to continue selling at market price, even accepting back orders.
> 
> By the way Dumb Dianne announced today that her AWB2 plan DOES allow for the grandfathering in of pre-ban mags and guns. But there will be no more, ever, and 99% of the former loopholes will be closed.


Did she mention anything about ammo restrictions?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> So if we are all starving and the grocery stores decide to instantly increase the price of by 500-600%, you are okay with that? There is nothing moral about screwing over your customers so you can make a fast buck, especially when you know damn well that more product is coming at the same old price you paid the last time around. The manufacturers are not raising prices, slowing distribution, etc., etc. Only a select few business decided they would take advantage and their hostility should be returned to them 10 fold. Others continued to sell at market price and promised to continue selling at market price, even accepting back orders.


Yup, thats supply and demand for you. You may not like it but thats what it is. Tell me this, if we are all starving and I make it to the grocery store first and see that all the prices are set as though the store owner is ignorant of the lack of food and all the starving people then I buy all the food are you OK with that? I suspect not. It would be better that prices go up to the actual market value. This would make it so I might only be able to afford a loaf of bread... leaving you and several others a loaf of bread too.

Look at it this way too. If there were a store selling all their magazines at 15$ a pop I might go buy them all and sell them to my friends who would gladly pay 30-40 a pop. That would leave you with nothing. Instead stores raise their prices to what the market can bear and we all get the same chance at purchasing. The fact is that stores are running out because they are selling them. The supply *might* not come back AT ALL. If they are selling ANY magazines then their price is appropriate. If you can find a better price you should do so. Just quit complaining that folks are taking advantage of you. They are just as much protecting you from everyone else who would purchase way more than they need if they were cheap.

Bottom line, if you want something NOW you have to pay current market price. Same is true for fish, PMs or anything that experiences fluctuations in any of either supply or demand. If you KNOW that supply is coming back then quit bitching and wait for prices to fall when supply comes back. You wouldnt be bitching except that you fear there is a chance supply WONT come back. Thats why everyone else is buying -- even at higher than usual market prices.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Did she mention anything about ammo restrictions?


http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f31/feinsteins-new-anti-2a-bill-16189/


----------



## gatorglockman (Sep 9, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> While I applaud the move by the magazine manufacturer mentioned in the OP to donate to 2A supporters I am completely dumbfounded by all the posts calling for boycotting of businesses that are selling at market prices.
> 
> Supply and demand is precisely what is going on here right now and it is the VERY DEFINITION of moral. Demand has artificially gone up because of the threat of a ban. Supply has not caught up to that demand so prices will go up until either supply catches up or demand subsides. I support the dealers raising prices and applaud their ability to make a really good profit at this time. Later when the supply catches up and the market is saturated they will probably have a hard time selling magazines at cost. It will all even out. I think you guys are all just pissed off you didnt buy more when supply and demand called for more "reasonable" prices.
> 
> Take a deep breath, do your yoga and buy when you feel the price is right. If you fear a ban then buy when you can afford to buy. If you can't afford to buy then wait for a zombie to drop their mag and appropriate it into your preps then... chill out!


You nailed it brotha! We are capitalists....not f'n socialist or commies right?

This battle is not done lads.....we must fight to preserve our rights. As long as the GOP and general IQ of the populace do not fail, we will be ok in a few months.


----------



## gatorglockman (Sep 9, 2011)

Besides....all the mo'mos buying in panic are the idiots that did not put their money were their mouth was. I bet they are not NRA members either...muhahhahaaa.

I know...I am a meanie.


----------



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f31/feinsteins-new-anti-2a-bill-16189/


Oh sorry I.m not allowed over there


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

TheAnt said:


> While I applaud the move by the magazine manufacturer mentioned in the OP to donate to 2A supporters I am completely dumbfounded by all the posts calling for boycotting of businesses that are selling at market prices.
> 
> !


but if true.. buying from another _retailer_ who is tyring to keep prices low to build a loyal retail cusotmer base to turn around selling them at profit .
That is not ok.

I do not know for certrain if CTD did that.
but if true it would be dishonorable IMO.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Yup, thats supply and demand for you. You may not like it but thats what it is.


Funny thing, Supply and Demand have a way of working things out. HUGE profits will bring out LOTS of new supplies.

Looking at the Sandy's damage, there were a few enterprising gas stations that made arrangements for full power generators, and they had expenses associated with those arrangements. Their fuel costs were way over standard costs. They deserved to earn a greater profit from their enterprising thinking... One other factor at play, their high sale price would also force people to conserve, rather than panic buy, just for the sake of panic buying. But, the govt knew better and got involved.

We're seeing the same thing happen today, outrageously priced magazines and firearms will increase capacity to meet the demand and the market price will come down substantially in a short period of time. Wild card, government actions that may have permanently alter the environment, aka full automatic firearms.

The market will stabilize, once the panic buying dries up.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Oh sorry I.m not allowed over there


http://www.feinstein.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/assault-weapons


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well ant I was gonna move on but since you told me to do yoga I gotta respond!! As a business you need to understand your customer base. Not random sales but the main repeat customers who keep you in business. Now take this recent nonsense. I have purchased many thousands in gear from CTD. Now due to the surge in interest they can make triple on ammo and gear due to a lot of new customers flash mob purchases. So now as a long time loyal customer I can get charged triple for the same items?? No thanks. They are free to charge as much as they can just like I'm free to never shop there again. Mistreat your loyal customer base to chase down fad purchases is not how I do business but if that's how you do it great. So don't tell me that you don't like to hear people boycotting businesses because of their practices. They are free and so am I. So go do your own damn yoga and pay triple if you like and scream free market the whole while. I prefer to do business with companies that respect repeat business and not mow down your base to chase fad dollars.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

mojo4 said:


> Now take this recent nonsense. I have purchased many thousands in gear from CTD. Now due to the surge in interest they can make triple on ammo and gear due to a lot of new customers flash mob purchases. So now as a long time loyal customer I can get charged triple for the same items?? No thanks. They are free to charge as much as they can just like *I'm free to never shop there again.*.


I love free market capitalism


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

mojo4 said:


> Well ant I was gonna move on but since you told me to do yoga I gotta respond!! As a business you need to understand your customer base. Not random sales but the main repeat customers who keep you in business. Now take this recent nonsense. I have purchased many thousands in gear from CTD. Now due to the surge in interest they can make triple on ammo and gear due to a lot of new customers flash mob purchases. So now as a long time loyal customer I can get charged triple for the same items?? No thanks. They are free to charge as much as they can just like I'm free to never shop there again. Mistreat your loyal customer base to chase down fad purchases is not how I do business but if that's how you do it great. So don't tell me that you don't like to hear people boycotting businesses because of their practices. They are free and so am I. So go do your own damn yoga and pay triple if you like and scream free market the whole while. I prefer to do business with companies that respect repeat business and not mow down your base to chase fad dollars.


As you stated, you are free to do as you like. I am just saying you should quit whining about it. Folks are charging market price -- I dont understand how you can find fault with that. Its illogical... then again so much is. I just dont get it.

Oh, btw, how was your yoga?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't understand how you keep saying it's market price when only a couple places are charging those insane prices. Especially since those dirt bags are buying up the regularly priced mags (which ARE at market price) from honest dealers and then marking them up just to screw over people dumb enough to shop there. I am starting to think you work at CTD or something.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't understand how you keep saying it's market price when only a couple places are charging those insane prices. Especially since those dirt bags are buying up the regularly priced mags (which ARE at market price) from honest dealers and then marking them up just to screw over people dumb enough to shop there. I am starting to think you work at CTD or something.


No, I dont work there or anything. I guess if CTD is one of the only place buying up all the regularly priced magazines and marking them up then we should all shop somewhere else then CTD will be stuck with a shitton of magazines that they cant sell. I can climb on board with that. I suspect that there is more to it than that. I think that everywhere prices are up and availability is down. If CTD is about the only place in town you can get AR magazines then their price IS the market price. I can't complain about that. Hell, you used to be able to buy a brand new truck for 5000 dollars... now they are 10x that. Is that price gouging? Gold has gone up and up and up, is that price gouging? Try buying grapes out of season...


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Unions, monopolies and Coop's can be blamed for those. All of them need competition instead of joiners who wnat to jump in for the money and instead will compete at a fair price and get a bigger slice of the pie. They would have that competition if they didn't have ridiculous taxes and fees for imports. INstead of making them compete with outside markets they have paid for politicians (special intrest) that make sure enough fees are levied on imports to keep them from being a real competition. 

At any rate you are free to spend your money wherever and however you want. And I"m free to spend mine wherever and however I want and I choose to remember who the gougers are and who treated me fairly and adjust my spending accordingly.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

TheAnt said:


> As you stated, you are free to do as you like. I am just saying you should quit whining about it. Folks are charging market price -- I dont understand how you can find fault with that. Its illogical... then again so much is. I just dont get it.
> 
> Oh, btw, how was your yoga?


Who is whining? I don't like to be gouged by businesses that I've been a repeat and loyal customer. So mistreat me and I move on. That's it. Can they get 45 a magazine right now during panic buying? Maybe. A thousand rounds of ammo for 999 when it was 399 2 months ago? Maybe. But when all this panic subsides they will find they have lost a lot of loyal customers. Maybe they care, maybe they don't. But it sounds like you have never owned a business because price gouging, while good in the short term, always ends up disastrous long term. And I don't do yoga. I leave it to the hippes. But I did date a yoga instructor once! Lotsa fun but the tofu gets and liberal crap wasn't worth it.


----------



## maximus (Jan 21, 2013)

I got my clips on 1/20/2013 and i jus t paid 19.07 for them no limit


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

From who and what mags? links? welcome to the board tell us a bit more about the shopping and yourself.

Sounds like a non gouging retailer and the type of place alot of us might like to support and certainly any of us still looking for mags.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 4, 2012)

Lcjwholesale has metal mags.

They are the original manufacture of C Products mags. They give military and Law enforcement discounts and the mags are 12.40each. Probably add a dollar if no discount. They are supposed to have .308 mags back in production in 10 weeks.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 4, 2012)

Rowdy said:


> Lcjwholesale has metal mags.
> 
> They are the original manufacture of C Products mags. They give military and Law enforcement discounts and the mags are 12.40each. Probably add a dollar if no discount. They are supposed to have .308 mags back in production in 10 weeks.


Probably could do a group buy, I just got 30 last week. Message me if interested.


----------



## BrianAz (Oct 2, 2012)

I am also aware of what CTD is pulling and in my opinion it is bullsh1t. I will never give them my business again. 

Side note- I did not lose anything in a boating accident. I will not comply. I swore an oath that lasts until the day I die. I have drawn my line in the sand. Not one more inch.

Molon Labe.

Brian.


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

Last night I ordered a few 30 round cpd stainless steel mags from lcjwholesalestore. It showed that they still had at least 1000 in stock. It also showed that they had plenty of other mags. Hopefully shipping isn't too slow.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I got a pack of ten PMAGS from Brownell's for $12.99 ea. I have ten more on backorder at the same price. We need to note and remember those dealers who weren't lured into gouging their customers for short-term profit. And, it is short-term. No ban in place as of yet and the manufacturers will be back in inventory soon enough.

As for CTD, I deleted their web address once I found out they pulled their firearms and ammo sales right after Newtown. Reinstituting those sales once they found out they had alienated 80% of their customer base didn't cut it for me.


----------

